# air elimination from five story building



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

air elimination from five story building... How would you start to fill and purge air from the heating system. each floor can be isolated... Any suggestions?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Me kinda thinks if you're lost already at the filling and purging stage you have no business at all working on this system.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Water treatment will be the next question.

Google your way to being a mech supt. 101.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Jklsr55 said:


> air elimination from five story building... How would you start to fill and purge air from the heating system. each floor can be isolated... Any suggestions?


I'd start by turning the water on......:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You might have to remove all the radiators to get the air out. :laughing: Or if there are no radiators, purge air from slant fin baseboards.


----------



## accobra88 (Nov 8, 2010)

You need airvents at the tops of the risers ... :thumbup:


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Jklsr55 said:


> air elimination from five story building... How would you start to fill and purge air from the heating system. each floor can be isolated... Any suggestions?


 
Drill tiny holes randomly throughout the system this should allow the air to bleed off as the system is filled.. Don't forget that if you use hot water as appossed to cold that it will take less as everyone knows hot water has almost twice the volume as cold!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

you can drill tiny holes or using piercing saddle valves and run 1/4 cpvc out the nearest window.




ASUPERTECH said:


> Drill tiny holes randomly throughout the system this should allow the air to bleed off as the system is filled.. Don't forget that if you use hot water as appossed to cold that it will take less as everyone knows hot water has almost twice the volume as cold!!:thumbsup:


----------



## accobra88 (Nov 8, 2010)

" Drill tiny holes randomly throughout the system this should allow the air to bleed off" 

" you can drill tiny holes or using peircing saddle valves and run 1/4 cpvc out the nearest window."

You guys are not serious about these reply's ? Your joking right ? 

this is my responce also " If your asking this question you have no business working on this system"

Check carefully for the tops of the risers there should be automatic airvents installed. Turn the auto feed on and wait then turn the pump on to circulate the air eliminator should take the air out.... IF THE SYSTEM WAS INSTALLED CORRECTLY FROM THE START.

Ron


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

yeah, especially about the 1/4 inch cpvc part. he should use 1/8" cpvc



accobra88 said:


> " Drill tiny holes randomly throughout the system this should allow the air to bleed off"
> 
> " you can drill tiny holes or using peircing saddle valves and run 1/4 cpvc out the nearest window."
> 
> ...


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

accobra88 said:


> " Drill tiny holes randomly throughout the system this should allow the air to bleed off"
> 
> " you can drill tiny holes or using peircing saddle valves and run 1/4 cpvc out the nearest window."
> 
> ...


NOOBS  :laughing:


----------

